
How I Paid Only 1% of My Income in Federal Income Tax - pavel
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/eric-schoenberg/how-i-paid-1-of-my-income_b_852948.html
======
yummyfajitas
Hmm. His total tax rate was about 28% - 27% in state and local, 1% in federal.
According to wikipedia, the total tax burden is about 28% of GDP, so he seems
right on the money. Additionally, he donated 22% of his income to good causes.

So in total, 49% of his income was spent helping others.

This doesn't even include payroll taxes, which I assume he paid on his
Columbia professor income. It also doesn't include taxes paid by the
corporations from whom he received investment income. How unfair!

------
veyron
He clearly said that he used to make much more ["20 times as much" ~ 4M/yr at
the peak]. I'm surprised he wasn't eligible for an AMT overpayment credit
(which would have driven his liability to 0)

